# My puppy has been born!!



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mommy gave birth on Thursday to 4 beautiful little pups - 3 boys and 1 girl. Kathy (the breeder) is keeping the girl for herself and I get my choice of the 3 boys. I must admit I am a little relieved that I won't have to choose between a male and female. At least one decision has been made for me!
I'll be going to Kathy's on March 21st to meet them all and make one of the hardest decisions EVER!
But still....YAY!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful news! We'll be anxious to see pictures of them! What fun!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats!! can't wait to see pics


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

How exciting! I know exactly how you are feeling Enjoy watching your pup grow!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember waiting for Dexter! I thought I was going to lose what was left of my mind! Tell the breeder to send a picture of the puppies! We want to see the babies.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

The first picture is the entire litter to the far left is the girl Kathy will be keeping.

Second and third picture is the same little guy... I have my eye on him.

But, I am trying to keep an open mind about which one until I actually go meet them.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I remember waiting for Dexter! I thought I was going to lose what was left of my mind! Tell the breeder to send a picture of the puppies! We want to see the babies.


I know!! I am dog obsessed - it's all I can think about. And if that wasn't bad enough, my dreams have become dog-centric even! I don't know how I am going to survive 8 weeks. Baby steps! LOL!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, they are so sweet, just look at those tiny little pink pads!

I'm partial to the ones that have more color, too; but, you are wise to wait until you meet them in person. 

Are you getting him when he's 8 weeks? From what I've learned on here, it might be better for him if you wait until he's more like 10 weeks. If I have my 'druthers, that's what I'll do next time around.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, they are so sweet, just look at those tiny little pink pads!
> 
> I'm partial to the ones that have more color, too; but, you are wise to wait until you meet them in person.
> 
> Are you getting him when he's 8 weeks? From what I've learned on here, it might be better for him if you wait until he's more like 10 weeks. If I have my 'druthers, that's what I'll do next time around.


It'll probably be more like 9, all depends on when Mom stops nursing. I guess with her first litter she stopped nursing at 5 weeks (which I guess is early?) so it'll all depend. I would much rather wait just because I know it's better - certainly not because I think I can - haha!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh they are adorable. I love the little boy you showed pictures of but of course you'll get a better idea when you meet them.

Is this a litter from Kathy Ambler?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Get ready for a busy life! My busy happy life has been worth every minute of it! I love Dexter so much! 

Keep coming back to the forum and learn as much as you can about the crazy personalities of the Hav. Post your questions! I did!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I remember waiting for Brady too. It is so nice though when you can watch them grow up and see pictures, etc. from when they are born. They are all beautiful. I love that little cream one!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of your puppy! We'll look forward to hearing about him as he grows.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!
so excited for you.
Soon you'll have the little rascal all to yourself.
Hav fun shopping, and we'll look forward to more pics and hearing about your visit to the pups soon! :whoo:


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

oh they're so cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shop till you drop in the meantime! They are all adorable and I am sure when you meet them you will find the right one


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> Oh they are adorable. I love the little boy you showed pictures of but of course you'll get a better idea when you meet them.
> 
> Is this a litter from Kathy Ambler?


It is! You said you had talked to her but the timing didn't work out, right? I can't stop looking at the pictures...I think I may have a problem... :crazy:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Shelly--Is that your name? Your options are adorable. Does Kathy do temperment testing? Those dogs are all so cute you want to pick the one that fits your family the best. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the birth of your future puppy! It's going to be a longgggggg 8-10 weeks.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy!

Kathy Ambler is a wonderful woman. Her bitch won Winners Bitch at the HCA National last year in Richmond, Va.

Tell Kathy I said "Hey" and ask her when is she coming to California again?? <grin>


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Where does Kathy live? Did she use to live in Washington and moved elsewhere? What is her kennel name? I love to look at the site of breeders that post or have dogs here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The pups are all beautiful! Congrats and can't wait to see which one you pick.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful Puppies, congratuations


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Where does Kathy live? Did she use to live in Washington and moved elsewhere? What is her kennel name? I love to look at the site of breeders that post or have dogs here.


She lives in Minden City, Michigan now. 
http://www.amblerhavanese.com/

I'm so excited for you. I can imagine how excited you are to see the puppies. Take lots of pictures when you do. You know how much we love pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations they are all so cute. I can't wait to see which boy gets to come home with you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm jealous, but not. I wouldn't want to have to pick between those 3....all too CUTE!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! I am happy (and jealous). They are adorable pups. It will be a hard choice and wait. Keep us posted
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How exciting !!! I know you have a tough choice ahead of you. Chosing "your" pup is such a hard thing to do. They are all so precious. I bet you are just beside yourself. It's going to be a very long wait...you won't be able to stand it. Congratulations.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep everyone updated and of course post pictures as I get them so you all can get your "fix". ound:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> She lives in Minden City, Michigan now.
> http://www.amblerhavanese.com/


That's her!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - what sweet [email protected]


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Chosing "your" pup is such a hard thing to do. They are all so precious.


It took me 2 weeks of obsessing to pick out a paint color for my living room for crying out loud! LOL! This is gonna be tough!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

hedygs said:


> She lives in Minden City, Michigan now.
> http://www.amblerhavanese.com/
> 
> I'm so excited for you. I can imagine how excited you are to see the puppies. Take lots of pictures when you do. You know how much we love pictures.


Thanks! I thought she had a kennel here in WA called Burns Gardens and had her in my WA Favorites, but somehow the site didn't seem to be quite active. I was trying to figure it out...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mishelly1976, congrats on the birth of your soon-to-be puppy. I believe in signs. March 21st is Persian New Year and therefore a WONDERFUL day to meet your puppy. And I too would have my eye on the boy you chose, he's beautiful. 
When Pablo's dam was pregnant, I figured I would have a nice variety of pups to choose from, but then it turned out there were only going to be two in that litter. I nearly died, cause I had so many wishes I wanted him to be like. Well, let me tell you I drove everyone here on the forum CRAZY around delivery and during the following 9 weeks. I think Leeann, Megan, Marie and Kimberly have vivid memories of my puppy obsession, LOL.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Look who can see!!!*

Eyes are open! Enjoy!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

very nice pup pics!
Glad to see everything is right on schedule.
Looking forward to hearing more abut your journey to hav parenthood.
Thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaawww! What beautiful pups! It will definitely be worth the wait. You'll have to make sure and come to our next get-together (not yet scheduled, but I'm planning)..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my, how adorable!

Glad you're going to have a two B&W's to choose from . . . I'm a little partial to that color (tee hee). And a little partial to boys . . . BUT would be willing to take ANY color females! (That's a future hint . . . )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So sweet, thanks for the hoto: session.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable Pups !! I bet you are counting down already.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, so cute!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Tell us what you have spent money on soooooooooooooooooo far? I spent a small fortune! I am really glad it was Christmas time and I had my Christmas Club money...

I spent a lot!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh how neat, Kathy is a nice breeder. Congratulations!!!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

What sweet little puppies--it's crazy how much they change in pictures over the first few weeks of their lives, isn't it? They are all gorgeous--good luck on choosing


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Adorable puppies! I bet you can't wait!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting, congratulations!!! I know Kathy as well. She also writes in the Cdn. Hav yahoo list. She was in WA and worked alongside Bill Burns from Burns Gardens. There is a connection there and with some Cdn. breeders. 

Yes, Maryam, I fondly remember that puppy obsession of yours! LOL :biggrin1: 

Good luck with the wait and share any pics as you get them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love love love love those puppies!! I want one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable !!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are so sweet!!!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

*3 Weeks old already!!*

Thanks for the kind words everyone and as a special thank you, here are some new pictures for your enjoyment! 
Going shopping tomorrow for an ex-pen - Buy Buy Baby is a new store that just opened here and they have the one I saw on Amazon and I have a $10 off coupon. 7 more days till I go to the "meet and greet" and make one of the hardest decisions EV-ER! :biggrin1:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are some of them eating, look closely, in the last one they are actually sleeping ON the plate! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is a cute plate of puppies!! Congrats ~ I know the waiting is hard but before long YOU will be making lots of pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are irresistible! I can imagine how hard it is to wait!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are soooooo cute...I could "eat em". Good luck chosing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! The babies are soooooooooooooooooooooo pretty! My.........they grow so fast!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

A plateful of puppies - how sweet.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> A plateful of puppies - how sweet.


I KNOW!! Cutest plate of puppies I've ever seen! LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're too cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT pictures! Thank you for that. I have to LOL at that plate of pups! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh! so cute. congrats. do you have one picked out yet?


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Missy said:


> sigh! so cute. congrats. do you have one picked out yet?


Not yet...going Saturday to pick out the one I want!!! YAY!!!eace:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures...good luck with decision-making!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

don't forget your camera!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! Love the puppy plate.  Have fun this weekend!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Puppies are 4 weeks old today and Saturday is the big decision making day! I can't wait to see all these cuties in person!!
The last one is the girl Kathy is keeping and I get choice of the 3 others. Love the little wave!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! I can only imagine the drive up to see Kathy. I love the little irish pied boy. I know the right one will pick you for sure.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You have a tough choice ahead of you...they are all so cute...at least one was taken out of the decision making for you....if that makes it any easier. Can't wait to hear which one you chose.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes the Irish Pied and the Cream one are my favorites! OHHH, THE AGONY! LOL! 
Long drive to Kathy too, about 2.5 looong hours! I probably won't be able to sleep tomorrow night, just like the Christmas Eve as a kid! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't either, they're all so cute!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'll be thinking about you, I've got another 2 weeks to meet mine! I like your first choices, too, but it's so cool that you get to choose after meeting them. It didn't work out quite that way for us, so we are hoping the one we reserved based on sex and coloring will be a good match, but there is still the possibility of a switcheroo if we are pulled to a different available puppy.

What our breeder told me is that everyone who comes to see the puppies says the same thing, that they are all so delightful and it is harder to make a choice than they thought it would be. I bet that's true. The personality differences are probably pretty subtle, and that's where Kathy could probably help you best in determining which one might be your best match, but no doubt you'd be happy with any of them. Good luck!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

What sweet looking little puppies! And the decision is hard, I had to take a night to think mine over  
Hope you get some sleep tonight, and have fun with them tomorrow!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh... sounds so exciting!! Have a safe drive tomorrow and spend as much time as possible with the all the puppies!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> I'll be thinking about you, I've got another 2 weeks to meet mine! I like your first choices, too, but it's so cool that you get to choose after meeting them. It didn't work out quite that way for us, so we are hoping the one we reserved based on sex and coloring will be a good match, but there is still the possibility of a switcheroo if we are pulled to a different available puppy.
> 
> What our breeder told me is that everyone who comes to see the puppies says the same thing, that they are all so delightful and it is harder to make a choice than they thought it would be. I bet that's true. The personality differences are probably pretty subtle, and that's where Kathy could probably help you best in determining which one might be your best match, but no doubt you'd be happy with any of them. Good luck!


I agree that the breeder could really help you with this as if you tell them what you are looking for the good breeders have more insight than we do about what would really work. While intuition is good, sometimes we can be fooled by a pup we watch one day who is sweet and really a "terror" later...at one playdate I fell in love with a pup who seemed so mellow and cuddly, the breeder said "I can't believe he's acting like that here, he's an absolute crazy man terror of a dog at home."

Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------

